# Who has the biggest Piranha tank?



## moron

who got the biggest piranha tank in here?....what are you keeping?


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## tonggi

u need the space for those extra thick and voluptious Ps you have!


----------



## welsher7

hollywood has a huge one too. i don't know how many gallons it is.


----------



## 911

i have like a 320-350 gal.

hollywood has huge ones from what i've heard.


----------



## Sacrifice

I've been wondering that for awhile now. Cant wait to see the responses, hopefully with some pics.


----------



## RedSpilo

Hollywood got a huge 360 gallon, which holds a monster pygo shoal, and i mean absolutely monster, forget like 15 pygos, he has about 30+ in there.


----------



## cueball

i wonder what a 300g would cost ya?


----------



## Tinkerbelle

911 said:


> i have like a 320-350 gal.
> 
> hollywood has huge ones from what i've heard.


i found this thread about his 360 g. pygo tank.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Bobme has a 560 he built. theres a thread on it somewhere in the old posts.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Bubba use or might still have that 750 gal-not sure n e more-Been awhile since I have talked to him!!!


----------



## assclown

welsher7 said:


> hollywood has a huge one too. i don't know how many gallons it is.


Arnold has a 360G........very nice too


----------



## mikfleye

bluebird 450g










also some guy twize or something has a 770g, could get a pic though


----------



## harrykaa

Just merged the double posts.

Harry


----------



## NIH23

HAHA i have the biggest at 850 gallons i just repaired it waiting on filters


----------



## kigrind

That 10 gallon tank could be your breeder box!


----------



## Sacrifice

NIH23 said:


> HAHA i have the biggest at 850 gallons i just repaired it waiting on filters


Is that for fish







.....or your new hot tub :laugh:

Man that is a huge tank. I'd like to see the equipment that you have to clean the gravel at the bottom. Or do you just put some scuba gear on and jump in









Nice, but a bit too tall for my liking....I'd prefer that 450g Pygo tank..


----------



## Dezboy

GOT TO ADMIT THAT 850 IS SSSWWWWEEEEEEEETTT, but not my cup of tea, id rather have a 850 long though, yeah around 20ft long hahahahaha, 30 piraya in there, yup


----------



## pirairtool

bluebird 450g is the best tank so far i have ever seen


----------



## MONGO 

NIH23 said:


> HAHA i have the biggest at 850 gallons i just repaired it waiting on filters


that would be a nice saltwater tank but for P's









was that your grandpas fish tank and he gave it to you??


----------



## moron

RockinTimbz said:


> HAHA i have the biggest at 850 gallons i just repaired it waiting on filters


that would be a nice saltwater tank but for P's









was that your grandpas fish tank and he gave it to you??
[/quote]

why would't that be good for piranhas?


----------



## b_ack51

Sticks in wisconsin or minnesota has a 750 gallon aquarium built into his basement.


----------



## thebluyak

piranha dude said:


> HAHA i have the biggest at 850 gallons i just repaired it waiting on filters


that would be a nice saltwater tank but for P's









was that your grandpas fish tank and he gave it to you??
[/quote]

why would't that be good for piranhas?








[/quote]

they need length over height


----------



## the REASON

from what ive heard, (on here) pygos in tanks deeper than 4' tend to use all the depth ranges in the tank. not just the bottom.


----------



## MONGO 

NJKILLSYOU said:


> from what ive heard, (on here) pygos in tanks deeper than 4' tend to use all the depth ranges in the tank. not just the bottom.


lets ask the fish if they would rather be stacked on top of each other or spread out in a shallow tank..


----------



## the REASON

could we also ask them if they like syrup on their pancakes? nah im not trying to say your wrong here but your not completely right...


----------



## RB 32

OK


----------



## MONGO 

NJKILLSYOU said:


> could we also ask them if they like syrup on their pancakes? nah im not trying to say your wrong here but your not completely right...


Ok that tank is awesome but if I had a choice I would get a 850gallon tank long(rectangle) not a cube..


----------



## RB 32

SURE DO..


----------



## the REASON

RockinTimbz said:


> Ok that tank is awesome but if I had a choice I would get a 850gallon tank long(rectangle) not a cube..


As would I. Rhom cohab anyone? haha.


----------



## MONGO 

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Ok that tank is awesome but if I had a choice I would get a 850gallon tank long(rectangle) not a cube..


As would I. Rhom cohab anyone? haha.








[/quote]
If the tank is big enough im talking 50,000 gallons like that guy had on monster fish keepers or whatever..you could have like 10 huge rhoms and a shoal of pygos


----------



## RB 32

WHAO!


----------



## 2nd2n0ne

wtf.!!! those tanks are huge...


----------



## eiji

that 850g is a monster tank.. 
hollywood's tank was great too, wasn't decorated much but still great


----------



## redbellyman21

I dont wanna brag but I think the pic says it all
View attachment 125805

Lol Just Kidding


----------



## moron

redbellyman21 said:


> I dont wanna brag but I think the pic says it all
> View attachment 125805
> 
> Lol Just Kidding


 I wonder how thick that glass off that must be?
How the hell do they make those things?


----------



## redbellyman21

actually we used 1/4 inch panel glass, just used a lot of silicone, really technical I will save u from the tech jargain


----------



## moron

redbellyman21 said:


> actually we used 1/4 inch panel glass, just used a lot of silicone, really technical I will save u from the tech jargain


wow


----------



## SNAKEBITE

i thought 125g was big...450+ gallons holy shiet i wish i can have something like that but no money and probably wouldnt be able to maintain one great tanks sizes though fellas


----------



## ruger345

The bigger the tank is, it will almost take care of it's self.


----------



## manfish

redbellyman21 said:


> actually we used 1/4 inch panel glass, just used a lot of silicone, really technical I will save u from the tech jargain


thats a picture from the monterey bay aquarium....ur not foolin anyone.....but sweet none the less!


----------



## the REASON

manfish said:


> actually we used 1/4 inch panel glass, just used a lot of silicone, really technical I will save u from the tech jargain


thats a picture from the monterey bay aquarium....ur not foolin anyone.....but sweet none the less!
[/quote]
he had me fooled.


----------



## Malok

i like the 1/4 inch glass part lol


----------



## Canso

More like 1¼”


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## wlecount

I love the Monterey Bay Aquarium. Unfortunately I wasn't as into fish as I am now and I didn't spend as much time as I now would like too, but they have quite a few large tank like that and they are just amazing! The tank he showed a picture of is the "Kelp Forest" tank. here's the website Monterey Bay, they also have some tank cams!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## a-ronn

I wanna see someone with like a 5000 g tank in there house it would be sweeet


----------



## RB 32




----------



## Linford

redbellyman21 said:


> I dont wanna brag but I think the pic says it all
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Just Kidding


I wounder what size piranah shoal you could fit in that beast of a tank, just imagin........


----------



## the REASON

Canso said:


> More like 1¼"


ummmm..... more like 7¼" thick.


----------



## Guest

has any one seen the aqaurium as there door way? my friends tank is like that and im wondering if any one can find that tank? its pretty cool and all he has to do is scrub the tank. dosnt even change the water =)


----------



## redbellyman21

ok ok u all caught me it is not 1/4 inch think it 1/8 thick, man u guys wont let anything past you! jeesh!


----------



## Revadarth

This guy has a 50,000 gallon aquarium in his house (actually it's more like a separate house).


----------



## RB 32

S.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## 911

i thought this was pretty cool

http://www.mbayaq.org/aa/aa_history/aa_faq.aspx


----------



## Morpheus

RB 32 said:


>


wow









Imagine a 25 % water change on that mofo.....


----------



## redbellyman21

that 50,000 tank, man that guy describes it like money ait a thing, and the people who installed it, arebt top grade, seemed to make 2 many mistakes... BUT very very nice anyway, waterchanges are insane on them!


----------



## P boost

GEORGIA HAS THE WORLDS LARGEST AQUARIUM! MORE PICS IN LINKhttp://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthre...threadid=739892

View attachment 126182

View attachment 126183

View attachment 126184


----------



## moron

wow is all i can say


----------



## daytonakid

very cool,amazing infact, but a bit off topic i think, i want to see some more cool member's tanks with pirahna in them


----------

